# Weirdest X bred



## juliebrewer (17 April 2007)

Would be interested to know what the weirdest cross bred is.  Shetland X Donkey or Arab X Donkey.  you could enter in Partbred MM or the ArabX in Part bred arab classes at shows.  Any one got any pics too..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	

















Zebra X Love


----------



## Evil_Cookie (17 April 2007)

Arab x WB is that wierd??


----------



## Parkranger (17 April 2007)

I want to see a shetland x tb!


----------



## juliebrewer (17 April 2007)

I had a Gypsy cob X Arab,  It acturally worked out quite well and he was nice.


----------



## hollyzippo (17 April 2007)

Our local show used to have a donkey derby- one was donkey x zebra. Was the hardest to ride as had a cracking buck!
Looked like a donkey but with stripey legs!!


----------



## Scarlett (17 April 2007)

my friend has what we belive to be a fresian x highland... shape of a fresian - 15.3 - with the fresian legs and build but a highland head and in silver dun, complete with dorsal stripe and zebra markings too....

stunning!


----------



## magic104 (17 April 2007)

Not weird exactly but when I lived in Kenya it was common to see horsexzebra or donkeyxzebra being used as pack animals


----------



## ecrozier (17 April 2007)

He is stunning!!  
Our old neighbour has a norwiegen fjord (sorry if thats spelt wrong!) x arab, he was lovely, bit like a fjord but taller and finer, with a more araby face and a long mane, although he did have the two-tone mane they have.  Was stunning!


----------



## anniedoherty (17 April 2007)

My new YO has a DalesxTB.  He is lovely.


----------



## KateStartin (17 April 2007)

Love your coloured Jubbily! I have a Gypsy cob x Trakenher, he is only 4 but is looking good!!


----------



## KateStartin (17 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I want to see a shetland x tb! 

[/ QUOTE ]

My WB has the hair of a shetland, does that count?


----------



## juliebrewer (17 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Love your coloured Jubbily! I have a Gypsy cob x Trakenher, he is only 4 but is looking good!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Unfortunately sold him last year, had baby and had to cut down on the number of ponys i had.
Bet yours is nice, I like the Trakenher bit of class, with gypsy cob must be a nice sort.. any pics!


----------



## juliebrewer (17 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Not weird exactly but when I lived in Kenya it was common to see horsexzebra or donkeyxzebra being used as pack animals













[/ QUOTE ]



ohhhhhhhhhhhh I want one


----------



## Weezy (17 April 2007)

Well I thought Emily was VERY odd when I got her - she was Shire x Hannovarian - this was *counts back* a good 14 years ago (YIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKES) when Shire X's were not heard of - never did get to the bottom of how/why she was bred like that!


----------



## dieseldog (17 April 2007)

I had an Arab x Coloured


----------



## eventrider23 (17 April 2007)

yard i know has got a shetland x shire and another has a NF X shire - very odd to see and 18.2 new forest as everything about him is NF except the size!!


----------



## ecrozier (17 April 2007)

How big is the sheltand x shire?  Can't believe a shetland mare carried a half shire foal surely?


----------



## Kate_13 (17 April 2007)

I have an Arab x Connemara. 

My little mare was Arab x Shire! and my oldest mare was arab x quarter horse. 

(I have a thing for part bred arabs if you hadn't noticed!)


----------



## samp (17 April 2007)

I had a Norweigian Fjord x TB. Had TB feet and legs, and the rest of him was Fjord. He also had the speed and temperament of a TB


----------



## eventrider23 (17 April 2007)

shetland mare, shire stallion - accident apparantly.  it's about 15 hands now.  the good thing is that foals only tend to grow to what the mare can carry and then make up the growing once they are born.


----------



## KateStartin (17 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Well I thought Emily was VERY odd when I got her - she was Shire x Hannovarian - this was *counts back* a good 14 years ago (YIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKES) when Shire X's were not heard of - never did get to the bottom of how/why she was bred like that! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know 2 of these, one is a very large happy hack and the other was owned by my trainer and he competed sucessfully at prix st george! i had the odd lesson on him and my god was he wide!!!


----------



## ShadowFlame (17 April 2007)

I once enquired about a 13.3hh Shetland x Hanovarian


----------



## Judie (17 April 2007)

I've got an American Saddlebred x Cylesdale/TB .


----------



## ladylisa (17 April 2007)

I had a fresian X dales
And my sister had a clydes X TB, she was really odd a bit like a cut and shut, with TB legs and Clydes feet.


----------



## ecrozier (17 April 2007)

Yeesh poor little shetland mare!!


----------



## mistonia (17 April 2007)

I have a coloured half bred arab(dams 1/4 cleveland bay 1/4 cob and 1/2 tb) and looks very like your cob cross arab park ranger.  they make a nice mix.


----------



## eventrider23 (17 April 2007)

LOVE your neddy mistonia


----------



## magic104 (17 April 2007)

Prince is Trak x QHxWelsh but I don't think of him as a weird X!


----------



## jenbleep (17 April 2007)

at my old college there was a shire cross Shetland (or it may of been a smaller highland x???) but he was an AI experiment apparently. he was called beano, was black and was about 14.2hh with huge feet! he was fine except he didn't like being mounted - you would have to surprise him by getting a leg up on the off side! but once he got going he was actually quite a nice ride (just looked a little stupid) xx


----------



## mistonia (17 April 2007)

thanks photos don't do her justice as shes got the attitude to match.  Every one stops and stares at her when she goes showing and says what a lovely colt


----------



## k9h (17 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I want to see a shetland x tb! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I will try &amp; find you a picture of Zara she's a shetland x TBxFell!! Was a true mistake sire we left till he was 2 to cut &amp; he had it away with Sue the Shetland. We took Sue to show &amp; was playing up like anything, next day Zara popped out!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 No wonder she was playing up day before! Zara turned into one of the best ponies for teaching kiddies on!! Will go get some pics tonight!


----------



## jinglejoys (17 April 2007)

They bred whole herds of Zorses in Africa during the 60's as they were supposed to be immune to the normal horse diseases.They've got some nice ones in the state and I'd still like to know what happened to the two 14hh ones Angie Alison imported some years ago
Here's one of them





Still love Malaga though


----------



## teapot (17 April 2007)

There's a shetland x highland at my RS

Might be able to find a photo if you want to see it


----------



## Rockchick_uk (17 April 2007)

Surely a Shetland Mare cannot carry the offspring of a shire Stallion???

I used to work on one of the uks largest Shire and Percheron stud farms and i have seen alot of cross and pure bred foals and for a shetland to even take a shire stallion in mating risks some serious internal injuries never mind carrying a foal to full term!


----------



## pidgeypony (17 April 2007)

Hubby has a shire X dartmoor - and the dartmoor was the mum!!!

He used to have a shire x holstein, a beautiful horse and an excellent showjumper


----------



## Bex7 (17 April 2007)

Bert is Shire x Appaloosa on his passport. I think it is quite odd.

I always thought that appaloosa was a colour though not a breed...is this correct?


----------



## Bossanova (17 April 2007)

Moon is trakhener x tb x new forest and I swear theres a bit of mule somewhere not too distant, just look at her....


----------



## Seahorse (17 April 2007)

You probably all know that Axel is HanovarianxTbxArab he's not wierd at all but a very nice horse!
I used to ride an Exmoor x Arab that looked a bit funny, and a girl at my old yard had a Highland x Anglo Arab, that was actually a really nice horse


----------



## bellaboo (18 April 2007)

I have a tb x cob x percheron, and also a friesian x warmblood filly!!!!!!


----------

